# Dust devil em Penamacor causa estragos, Castelo Branco 18 Julho 2012



## Geiras (19 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

http://www.rcb-radiocovadabeira.pt/sub/pagina.php?cod=14979



> MINI TORNADO EM PENAMACOR
> Um mini tornado esta tarde em Penamacor destruiu a cobertura do pavilhão desportivo da Escola EB 2/3 Ribeiro Sanches.
> 
> António Viera, membro do conselho executivo do agrupamento de escolas Ribeiro Sanches, foi surpreendido pelo fenómeno a meio de uma reunião "a determinada altura ouvimos um estrondo que parecia um avião ou um camião, depois fomos alertados que se tratava de um tornado e foi cirúrgico uma vez que só a cobertura é que foi destruída, as árvores ao lado está tudo intacto".
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jul 2012 às 14:11)

Eu vi essa noticia ao bocado na TVI, fiquei de boca aberta. Até de Verão sem nuvens podem haver tornados. Esses tornados quando não existem nenhuma nuvem, chamam-se redemoinhos. É possivel vê-los pois eles sugam o pó da terra quando estão em movimento rotativo, não são perigosos como os tornados normais em condiçoes de tempo severo, mas os redemoinhos também podem provocar a destruição.
Algumas pessoas aventureiras até vão em frente deles,existem milhares de videos no Youtube, é muito engraçado ver um redemoinho como do penamacor, e pena e a destruição, esta já vai custar uns milhares de euros´.
Estamos sempre a volta do perigo até com Céu Limpo.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 14:20)

Muito interessante, mas não lhe chamemos Tornado, mas Dust Devil, que eu saiba é a primeira vez que temos registo nos últimos anos de um que tenha causado estragos, que efectivamente podem acontecer. Em Espanha já tenho lido de estragos, precisamente em dias muito quentes como os que vivemos actualmente.



> Qual a diferença entre um diabo de poeira (dust devil) e um tornado?
> 
> O diabo de poeira (conhecido por “espojinho” no Alentejo) é caracterizado pela presença de um turbilhão de vento (tromba), resultante de movimentos convergentes, verticais ascendentes e rotativos, tal como no caso de um tornado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2012 às 16:27)

Vídeo:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...nca-parte-de-telhado-de-pavilhao-em-penamacor


----------



## Norther (24 Jul 2012 às 12:12)

Eu já assisti a alguns Dust Devil aqui pela Cova da Beira mas não com esta tal intensidade, mas lembro-me de um que me fez sentar o cu no chão  andava a controlar um papagaio quando de repente o vento começou a soprar intensamente e a uns 10 metros do local onde estava tinha andado um incêndio, foi onde se formou um e num instante ficou um enorme cone negro e assustador, o meu papagaio foi projectado e partiu-se e eu fiquei no chão a ver aquele brutal espectáculo, quando me levantei até tremia de tal adrenalina, tinha uns 12 anos nessa altura


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2012 às 16:52)

Eu não cheguei a contar porque pelo que vi e percebi, o fenómeno é bem mais comum do que pensava 

Na semana passada subi ao castelo de Monsanto e no horizonte avistei alguns 3 ou 4 Dust Devils em simultâneo mas em locais muitos distintos, são apenas pequenos tornados de poeira, nada de muito grave 

Já ontem em Alcains, perto de Castelo Branco passei de carro a uns 20 metros de um pequeno Dust Devil que estava perto da beira da estrada.


----------



## Norther (27 Jul 2012 às 01:50)

E na zona da Idanha todos os festivais do Boom Festival, que se vai realizar agora, costuma ocorrer pelo menos 1, deixo aqui um video de um que pôs tudo ao rubro


----------

